# Doing a Bushynose Pleco activity in gifted class...any ideas?



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

So in my gifted class we're doing a thing called Independent Research. I just had to pick Bushynose Plecos, so could you guys help me out with ideas?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmmmmm.....isn't the whole idea of this " Independent Research " ????
doesn't that mean that you are supposed to observe them and record those observations ?
i have been breeding all kinds of fish for almost 40 years..bushynose for about 20 years......
very interesting little creatures....


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Apparently, to my gifted teacher, it's choosing a topic and researching it, with 2 centers for the other gifted kids to do.


----------

